# I Found This Mean Guy...



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I was walking through the LFS and they had some new fish in. I happened to look over this guy:









He is a vampire tetra. I went to look them up, and I found that they turn into this:









Yeah, scary! Just wanted to share!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

!

Why sell them if they turn into those....uh....scary lookin' things? I mean, its one thing to sell a goldfish fry and have them grow bigger than one would think, but THAT!!!

Yeesh, what is this world coming too?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WTH :shock:


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah it's insane! I've read they can get 47". I was slightly scared when I saw him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> Yeah it's insane! I've read they can get 47". I was slightly scared when I saw him.


Slightly scared? That is an understatement....:shock:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think I might wet myself to come home to one of those in my 10 gallon.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Yeah, I think I might wet myself to come home to one of those in my 10 gallon.


all i could saw when i saw this, pardon my french, was WTH!!!:shock:


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I could not believe they were selling it when I saw the fangs on it!!! Insanity.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

A fish like this I would expect to find in local LFS around me. There is one that gets gar[assorted], Phriana's, vampire tetra's, Arowana's, ect. Actually, I have a picture of a large arowana and assorted gar at the LFS.
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/551723_300227576726055_1400083601_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/526741_307971165951696_598522620_n.jpg


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Pod said:


> A fish like this I would expect to find in local LFS around me. There is one that gets gar[assorted], Phriana's, vampire tetra's, Arowana's, ect. Actually, I have a picture of a large arowana and assorted gar at the LFS.
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/551723_300227576726055_1400083601_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/526741_307971165951696_598522620_n.jpg


They had 2 or 3 Arowanas there too. I thought that it was a bit over done. They usually have 1 Arowana in stock. I was shocked with their stock, and slightly scared too!

Also, those are some large fish in those pictures! I couldn't imagine owning one of them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That picture scared the poop out of me.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, I did buy a gar from that store a year ago as a tiny tiny baby. He is my prized fish. Named Indros.
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/399086_297328840349262_1799079740_n.jpg[Is a picture of him devouring a goldfish. The others are just him in general.]
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/422361_244165518998928_623385539_n.jpg
The pet store also gets fresh water rays, moray eels, and even Humpback/Panther grouper.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm reading this as I sit here watching "River Monsters" which, if you don't know, is a show about a man who fishes for large, ferocious, or killer (usually) freshwater fish. 

It's funny, or not!, how much that looks like a fish he was just trying to catch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

VLAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!

Nightmares are coming. -__-


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Pod said:


> Actually, I did buy a gar from that store a year ago as a tiny tiny baby. He is my prized fish. Named Indros.
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/399086_297328840349262_1799079740_n.jpg[Is a picture of him devouring a goldfish. The others are just him in general.]
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/422361_244165518998928_623385539_n.jpg
> The pet store also gets fresh water rays, moray eels, and even Humpback/Panther grouper.


It annoys the hell out of me when I see fish stores selling Panther Groupers, they are way beyond the scope of what most home aquarists will ever be able to care for. Yes they are nice fish when young but then quickly grow to a 20"+ monster, needing a 300g+ tank.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

That is TERRIFYING. I'll just stick to my bettas and CARDINAL tetra lol.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

A vampire tetra would be nice to have if i had a 5000+ pond... lol


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Tazman said:


> It annoys the hell out of me when I see fish stores selling Panther Groupers, they are way beyond the scope of what most home aquarists will ever be able to care for. Yes they are nice fish when young but then quickly grow to a 20"+ monster, needing a 300g+ tank.


The same could be said for red tailed catfish and vampire tetras.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It wants to eat me


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is a Piranah in disguise..hahaha..omg!!!!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

those eyes and the pointy teeth... When I see the tail, I thought it was just a cute fish but i scrolled a bit to see his eye and teeth and the whole face. I jumped a little. 

I wonder how much do they cost? I meant if people want to buy it and then decided to not want it anymore and release it somewhere like lake or pond... I hope that will not happen!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

mkayum said:


> those eyes and the pointy teeth... When I see the tail, I thought it was just a cute fish but i scrolled a bit to see his eye and teeth and the whole face. I jumped a little.
> 
> I wonder how much do they cost? I meant if people want to buy it and then decided to not want it anymore and release it somewhere like lake or pond... I hope that will not happen!


At least locally for me they do not cost very much. Maybe 15-20 bucks... But i have only seen them at one place that will pretty much take back any fish someone does not desire and has the tank space for monsters.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

how big are the tanks you keep these things in :shock:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

suddenly the dinosaur birchir looks pretty cute :lol:


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

They kept one by it's self in a 40g. I think that it was around 20-25? I don't know. I do know: 1. I would never want that fish and 2. That is not a big enough tank.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

registereduser said:


> suddenly the dinosaur birchir looks pretty cute :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:Hahaha! You're right! So cute, dinosaur birchir


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I would only keep one of those if i had a 5000+ tank, 47'' of fish needs a lot of water lol


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> I do know: 1. I would never want that fish and 2. That is not a big enough tank.


Dont be so sure  The fact that its fugly doesnt mean it is not worth it. I am a sucker for fish with a temper (thats why i got into bettas in the first place) but i dont think ill own one either. I dont have the tank and i dont think i have the space either. Now if i could found those two...


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd place him near my front window to tell my neighbors whats up. (I'm kidding)
Haha, but seriously he's pretty cool despite the fact he is entering into every nightmare I will ever have now.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

^ 
l

hahaha


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

now that is a scary fish...


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

Wow o-o
That would be a cool fish to see in an aquarium... not really the kind of fish I'd keep myself, but I DO think he's super cool ;D.

I will say, though, they rarely grow to 47" in captivity ^^;. They can get to about a foot, but are usually stunted simply because of the way captivity is.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Bro, that is literally something (*sexy*) Jeremy Wade would pull out of a river lol


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I think it looks adorable :3 so cute


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You , my friend, are simply deranged.  lol


----------

